# deformed minnow



## anisa (May 25, 2011)

I had this rose red minnow (or fathead minnow) for more than 3 years now. Several month ago it got a bump on its side. The bump is slowly growing and now is so big that is deforming a fish. It looks like the minnow is folding in a half. The minnow is still active, eats well, but swimming is slightly affected by the bump, it doesnt appear to be in pain. I am thinking that it could be a tumor, but i am not sure. I am posting pics. I hope they are good enough to see what is going on. 
Maybe some of you have seen something like that and perhaps know how to cure it? Thank you!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's most likely scoliosis. Nothing that can be prevented or healed... It just happens. The fish will continue to live normally but will eventually die.


----------



## anisa (May 25, 2011)

Awww...  Is there a way to prevent it so it wont happen with other fish? 
Thank you for your answer, snyderguy.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I found a website which states:



> Potential causes include: an unvaried diet of dry concentrated and combined foods, lack of oxygen, and overstocking.


http://www.fishyportal.com/cgi-bin/pub/diag?c=v&id=70

Best wishes for you and your minnow! :console:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

My guess is just water quality and a variety of foods will help prevent it. I've had this same issue with platys before.


----------



## anisa (May 25, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> My guess is just water quality and a variety of foods will help prevent it. I've had this same issue with platys before.


It outlived the other 2, bigger, minnows by about a year. So poor thing must be an elderly - I read somewhere that they only live about 3 years. 
Anyway... i added 2 goldfish and betta to the tank several month ago, as well as couple of plants, and started to give them various dried foods. Cant do anything to improve water quality though...
I read that it appears that scoliosis mostly affects inbred fish and it is sad to think that I didnt prevent it by providing poor minnow with proper care.


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Bettas cant live with goldfish. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

"can't" is a bit of an overstatement. "Shouldn't" is better. Seems to me my sister had a goldfish and betta together for a while. Its another case of a 'compromise' tank that will make one or both less happy than they would be in separate tanks. And very unlikely to work long term. 

Some fish are born twisted, some get worse over time. Its more common at birth in inbred fish, but can also happen from disease and/or poor nutrition. You sometimes see it in old female livebearers. You know how pregnant women are given all those prenatal vitamins? Babies can rob a mother of nutrient, even her bones. Fish in soft-water or with a low water change frequency can run out of calcium.


----------



## anisa (May 25, 2011)

Why cant they live together and what is the compromise?

I know that goldfish is a little messy but I change 20% of water and siphon gravel every week. They dont interact in any way. The only concern I have is about temperature it is about 70-75 which is probably too warm for goldfish and too cold for beta.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its too warm for goldfish, too cold for betta. Bettas like low-flow, goldfish need strong filtration to deal with their waste. Goldfish should be eating mostly sinking veggies (to avoid air and bacteria in the gut), bettas should be eating mostly floating protein like their natural diet of bugs and insect larvae. Betta stop growing in around a year. Goldfish keep growing for years and will wind up large enough to bully or swallow a betta. Betta move slowly and may be beaten to the food by fast-moving or bullying goldfish. Some bettas will attack long-fins or brightly colored fish. Goldfish often are brightly colored and have long fins.

If you 'have to' and have no other options, the combo might work for around 6 months. But don't expect this pairing to be 'happily ever after'.


----------



## anisa (May 25, 2011)

Hmm... thank you for pointing this out. 
Also i didnt know about goldfish "veggie diet". I feeding them peas once in a while. What are the other vegetables that are good for them?


----------

